# Sims 3 Parser errors .



## debbiechle (Jun 14, 2009)

I just bought the Sims 3 ; brand new and unused . I popped it in ; and it installed . . . I thought everything was fine , but then usually at the end of every installment of any game it would say launch game . But it didnt ; so i went to the folder and i clicked on the application . A window popped up saying

Sims3Launcher.exe - Configuration parser error

Error Parsing
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\config\machine.config

Parser returned error 0xc00ce556

I tried uninstalling over and over but it wont work ;
PLEASE help . . .


----------



## stephie415 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I just thought I'd let you know I've had this and just this second successfully fixed it!

The thing that was causing this error on my XP PC was that the microsoft.NET framework wasn't updated to Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update for .NET versions 2.0 through 3.5 (KB951847) x86. As soon as I did this it worked fine 

Good luck!

PS. I had issues trying to update this as it kept failing so try 
*http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923100* if you get that error. (I have basic knowledge of computers and although I had a tech friend on standby I pretty much managed it myself)


----------

